# PTSD Treatment center with alternative therapies.



## Mankini (Aug 23, 2015)

MAPS is a cutting edge PTSD R&D and treatment center which could prove useful to people who might be near it.

http://www.maps.org/research/mdma

<edit by Tude - putting some of this out there @voodoochile76 - have to put something from a link or all from link there mah friend  - and it's interesting info too!!>

*We are studying whether MDMA-assisted psychotherapy can help heal the psychological and emotional damage caused by sexual assault, war, violent crime, and other traumas.*





*Watch*: _CNN with Sanjay Gupta, MD: September 15, 2014_
*Our highest priority project* is funding clinical trials of 3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA) as a tool to assist psychotherapy for the treatment of posttraumatic stress disorder (PTSD). Preliminary studies have shown that MDMA in conjunction with psychotherapy can help people overcome PTSD, and possibly other disorders as well. MDMA is known for increasing feelings of trust and compassion towards others, which could make an ideal adjunct to psychotherapy for PTSD.


----------



## Tude (Aug 23, 2015)

Interesting info there my friend ... you involved? I have some other friends on other sites who have siblings and kids have ptsd.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 23, 2015)

I have lots of friends and relatives who are sufferers. So I advocate whenever I can.


----------



## Tude (Aug 23, 2015)

Well that is an awesome thing there my friend


----------



## salxtina (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh sweet I really want/need to try this asap...


----------

